#     10     Windows

## Inna-1917

,      ""  . -      :   - 10   ,      Windows.

----------


## JM!

> ,      ""  . -      :   - 10   ,      Windows.


    !  :Smilie:   TeamViewer ! 

..      ?

----------


## Inna-1917

,       .   ,        ""   ****     .  ,              -,  ,         -     Stdlib'.   -   ....   .

----------


## JM!

> ,       .   ,        ""   ****     .  ,              -,  ,         -     Stdlib'.   -   ....   .


   .     TV, ammyy -      ,    .


 :Smilie:  **  :Smilie:

----------


## ANRy

.
   "-10"      *C:\Program Files\IB\Ib10Platform*  *C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\IB\IB10Applications* *C:\WINDOWS* *C:\WINDOWS*, , ,     *Inna-1917*    .
,         .

----------


## JM!

> ,  **       .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Inna-1917

> ,         .


  ,     . 

     . 
    ****   ,    . 
 :  ,   ,                .

----------


## Inna-1917

> TV


   ,      ? 

,      skype.

----------


## Inna-1917

....  - - : 
*JM!*   ,         (       " "  " "); 
*ANRy*  . 
 ,  ,           ( ,  1000  ),         . 
 , ,  ( ,   ,     ,    "   "    ).

----------


## Svetishe

,        :Wink:

----------


## JM!

> ,     . 
> 
>      . 
>     ****   ,    . 
>  :  ,   ,                .


     .





> ,      ? 
> 
> ,      skype.


 ,       ...




> ....  - - : 
> *JM!*   ,         (       " "  " "); 
> *ANRy*  . 
>  ,  ,           ( ,  1000  ),         . 
>  , ,  ( ,   ,     ,    "   "    ).


  ,       .           ( *XP*, *Vista*, *Win7* ).  **  ( __  )     . 

  ,       ,    . 

..          .    .

----------


## .

*Inna-1917*,     . 
*JM!*,       .     .   -     ,

----------


## Inna-1917

> *Inna-1917*,     .


     :        (    2)?  *JM!*   ,       "".

----------


## Inna-1917

> 


      6

----------


## Inna-1917

> ,


  ,    ?      *ANRy*,      (   ). 

      skype -    (   ,   ?)?  ,         .

----------


## .

*Inna-1917*,  ,        ,        :Embarrassment:       , ? 
     2  ,      ,      :Frown:

----------


## Inna-1917

> *Inna-1917*,  ,        ,             , ? 
>      2  ,      ,


    ,      .            (     )     -  -  .    beta-   . ,     ,      ( )?     -     ?

----------


## .

,    ,   .
  ,      ?    ,          :Frown:

----------


## Inna-1917

,        ,  ,    ....    ,      .

----------


## Inna-1917

> 


      ""? 
 ....     ...

----------


## .

*Inna-1917*, ,         :Frown:

----------


## Inna-1917

> *Inna-1917*, ,


   ,     . 
,        "",   ,      .

----------


## JM!

*Inna*,    ,    *TV*,       . ?!      ...   !

----------


## ANRy

*Inna-1917*, ,    ,          .
   ,     ,    ,  ,      ,     ?
?  ,  !
 :
   WINDOWS?   ""  Zver?   , .
   ?
     ?    ?

----------


## Inna-1917

> TV


   Skype    TV. 
 :     -       ,      .    ,       .        ,   - ,    (    )? 
  ,                  (   -  )         (       ). 
      ,    .        ....  .

----------


## Inna-1917

-     ,     .     . 
   ,          ,   (,        ).     . 



> ?


       ,   .   ,  ,       ....  ....  ,       .         .

----------


## JM!

> Skype    TV. 
>  :     -       ,      .    ,       .        ,   - ,    (    )? 
>   ,                  (   -  )         (       ). 
>       ,    .        ....  .



 ,    ,      !           ...     !

**,     ,          ...
      ,      (    )      ?

----------


## Inna-1917

> ,    ,      !           ...     !


 ....    .   ,         23:45,       ???    ?     ,    .      TV    20 ?

----------


## Inna-1917

> ,     ,          ..


   ,               .     .       .         ,      .

----------


## Inna-1917

> ,


          ? ,   :         .... 
     ,      .

----------


## JM!

> ? ,   :         .... 
>      ,      .


   ,        .

----------


## JM!

> ....    .   ,         23:45,       ???    ?     ,    .      TV    20 ?


 TV   ,  ,    TeamViewer Qick Support -  . 

     ,   .       ...

----------

